# Roundels of the World...



## v2 (Jun 17, 2006)

More than 170 modern roundels of the Air Forces of the world:
http://cocardes.monde.online.fr/v2html/en/cartes/carte_monde.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice site. Actually, I believe Clave posted a link to this place a long time ago in another thread, but still a good little database.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah it is a nice site. It was either Clave or Pisis I think NS.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, it was me.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2006)

A nice site.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

Cool nice link, thanks.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Yeah, it was me.


Oh yeah, so it was. Sorry about that.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2006)

LOL, nuthin' happnd dood.


----------



## Clave (Jun 20, 2006)

It's a good reference, but I always search out stuff in Illustrator format now (.ai) then you can scale it to any size with no loss of quality...8)


----------



## Pisis (Jun 21, 2006)

8)


----------

